

Browser Speed Tests: iPhone's Mobile Safari vs. Opera Mini - samratjp
http://lifehacker.com/5516038/browser-speed-tests-iphones-mobile-safari-vs-opera-mini

======
niravs
The speed is awesome but some of the UI elements really bug me. For example,
there is no elastic scrolling unlike other all other iPhone apps. Although,
somebody pointed out that Apple has a patent on "elastic scrolling" which may
be a reason for Opera leaving it out. I bet you can't implement it outside of
what the SDK provides you.

Also the multi-touch isn't as smooth as mobile safari.

~~~
hboon
I read about that comment (elastic scrolling patent) on DaringFireball. But
Apple provides a scrolling pane that has that capability in their API.

